# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Can I dump nana into peroxide?



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well I posted this question in another forum but noone has answered me so I thought I would try here....

my anubias nana is the only plant that has that dreaded black beard algae growing on it. I tried cutting the afflicted leaves off but it wont go away. I even brought the top of the leaves to the surface out in open air to try to dry the algae up...but it still grew....

so question is....can i drop it real quick into a diluted hydrogen peroxide bath without killing it?????

Heres a photo for reference....


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well I posted this question in another forum but noone has answered me so I thought I would try here....

my anubias nana is the only plant that has that dreaded black beard algae growing on it. I tried cutting the afflicted leaves off but it wont go away. I even brought the top of the leaves to the surface out in open air to try to dry the algae up...but it still grew....

so question is....can i drop it real quick into a diluted hydrogen peroxide bath without killing it?????

Heres a photo for reference....


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, that's what I ended up doing with a piece of driftwood which needed a peroxide bath. The anubias was attached to the driftwood so it was either detach it or dip it. Dilution? unfortunately I don't know, I wasn't planning on dipping plants in it so I didn't care to measure it at the time. It was a 2 gallon bucket with a few splashes of peroxide in it (sorry that's as scientific as it got). I dipped the plant for about 10 seconds, after a couple of days there was little left of the BBA (SAE's also helped, they loved the weakened BBA). The plant did suffer slightly, the edges of the leaves were slightly singed but not as bad as the algae was. Also noticed a lot of new roots started growing after the treatment, perhaps some root damage also occured.

I would dip it in a weak solution and wait a day or two, if the BBA turns red then it's hurting and you've accomplished your goal, otherwise increase the concentration or length of time you keep the plant dipped. Better safe than sorry









Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, by all means give it a bath. The worst that could happen is that you kill it, in which case you can replace it with a clean specimen. Actually, I think that's what I'd be inclined to do anyway, if that's the only plant with BBA problems.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks for your help, i will try the peroxide bath tonight.....i guess if it dies, then it dies...i can always get some more.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I too am just getting over BBA in one of my tanks. Anubia nana and coffeeffolia took the biggest hit. They both had BBA worse then your picture. What I did and have done in the past is a bleach bath. Mix it 19/1. 
Here is what they look like after 4-5 min. in the bath rubbing the leaves with your fingers. If you have sensitive skin you might want to use some rubber gloves. 








The BBA turns white and dies. Here is a coffeefolia that had a bleach bath three days ago. Here a bunch of baby black mollies cleaned all the white dead BBA off.








But what ever method you use, if you don't fix the imbalance problem it will be back.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

A few days ago I gave several varieties of Crypts (lutea, ciliata and Wendtii "bronze), sunset hygro and Pennywort a dip in straight hydrogen peroxide with no ill effects. In fact they were happily bubbling away last night and tonight after I upgraded my lighting. I have seen no ill effects. I was careful not to dunk the roots though. I thought they might be most sensitive.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, RFUGF, DIY CO2

Crypts lutea, cilita and wendtii "bronze, "sunset" hygro, pennywort, wisteria and a banana plant









Soon to add XP-1 and ditch the RFUGF for Fluorite or Onyx Sand


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

well i did the peroxide thing, after a day nothing......so i did the dump into straight 100% hydrogen preoxide...turned dark red and didnt die. i ended up ripping the infected leaves off.....if it comes back i will try to bleach bath next.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

It doesn't just fall off right away, mine can take up to a week or two to totally dissappear. With SAEs in the tank it goes much faster but as long as it turned pink or red it should die off. Bleach might give you a more immediate result if that is what you are looking for however make sure you wash everything off very well. You might also cause more damage to the existing leaves but even if they fall off, new ones should grow back from the roots.

Let us know how it goes
Giancarlo Podio


----------

